# Why do my cockatiel flap thier wings repetitively



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi
I'm just curiouse 
Why do my birds stay on thier perch and flap thier wings repetitivly
Does anyone else's birds do that


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This is common. They want to get some exercise or burn off some energy, but they don't want to actually go anywhere.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh
Thank you


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

my favourite is when they perch on your finger in the middle of summer and do it. it's like a personal fan ahahaha.


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

Kona does this all the time. He gets on my shoulder up close to my face, facing me...and flaps like crazy. All the while I'm looking at his goofy face while he's doing it. Wish I could bet a picture of that!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

All of my 'tiels do that. =] At first I thought it was for balance since they always looked like they were about to fall, but soon I noticed it was just another way to stretch their wings while in the cage. One of my cockatiels does it when they're on the swing. They'll go upside-down and flap like crazy, and then just leave their wings open to show: "Hey this is mine"....yeah, no one else is allowed on the swing anymore. lol


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you for all of you posts


----------



## Charlie's Mom (Jan 16, 2013)

I read it can also mean that he is hot and needs to cool off. Do you keep a warm home or is he near the heat?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Charlie's Mom said:


> I read it can also mean that he is hot and needs to cool off. Do you keep a warm home or is he near the heat?


No,
I don't


----------

